# Fire Resotration Job



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Little job we finished up earlier this week. Home was gutted and soda blasted, we sprayed the framing and roof deck to seal out the smoke. 

SW cashmere, and SW Fast coat gloss.


----------

